# Extending Table Hardware/Plans Questions



## tocws2002 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looking to make a new dining room table for our family and would like something that can be extended, but also conceal the leafs/extensions. Found a table on line that suits the bill perfectly. Below are some pictures and a video of what I would like to do. Now, for my questions....

1. Anyone have any experience building something like this?
2. I am reasonably certain I can work out the butterfly hardware, any idea what the "brake" mechanism is?
3. What hardware is used to allow the table to slide apart, but still be sturdy when extended?
4. Anyone ever seen plans for a table like this?

I am sure _if_ I attempt to build one of these I will have lots of questions, but my main focus now is the hardware for the sliding mechanism and construction design.

Thanks,

-jason




















Here is another example...the "Infinity Extending Table"


----------



## tocws2002 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2017)

@tocws2002 I've done one before and turned out decent but I wasstill early in my woodworking journey. Check out this-

http://www.rockler.com/extension-slides-36-length

They also have other length options and wood or metal ones.If your leaves are narrower than the gap between your slides they drop in between the slides and you can close the top of the table over the leaves.


----------

